#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Advertising >  >  Factors that can identify to define target market

## Lorraine

Hi all,

For a company to define their target market there can be more factors.

There are several factors to consider when defining your target markets, such as age of the consumer and working or non-working class status. It is also important to consider your targets socio-economic status and their specific regions. Depending on the product or service, religion and community involvement can also play a role in defining your target market.

What are such factors that you could identify?

Thank you!

----------

